# Can't install, Need to know BSD version of Linux Kernel Append



## Kepnlin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new on the forum but figured I would give this a try...

I use an nForce motherboard, which anything Linux-based needs the following line appended to the kernel in order for it to read my drives correctly:

```
pci=nomsi
```
So the bootline would look like:

```
Boot: Linux pci=nomsi
```
I'm not entirely sure why I have this problem, all I know is that if I don't do the append, Linux will kernel panic because it can't find /boot.

FreeBSD seems to have the same issue, but I don't see a way to pass anything to the kernel on the install disk, let alone what the append would actually be. 

All help is appreciated.

Kep


----------



## paulw (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm no FreeBSD guru, but you may needs something like:


```
/boot/loader.conf:  hint.ahci.0.msi=0
```


----------

